# Coffee?



## Lovelizz (Jul 6, 2011)

When I started my medication it worked so well that I was afraid to drink coffee, fearing that it would make me hyper and jittery. Not sure where that logic went, but although I didn't drink it for about 2 and a half weeks, I started again last week and I find myself feeling really tired again! I always wait at least an hour before eating or drinking anything other than water, but maybe the coffee is still affecting how the medicine works? There is another possible reason as to why I'm so tired again for the past 4-5 days, one being that I have a tempurpedic bed and my body is basically sore every morning and having to retrain itself since being on vacation...so I might just not be sleeping that great. Last night I pulled 11 hours, I normally am fine on just 7...regardless, I'm going to cut the coffee and see what happens...hopefully things even out again soon, I feel like I was feeling SO great...and now I'm not


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Lovelizz said:


> When I started my medication it worked so well that I was afraid to drink coffee, fearing that it would make me hyper and jittery. Not sure where that logic went, but although I didn't drink it for about 2 and a half weeks, I started again last week and I find myself feeling really tired again! I always wait at least an hour before eating or drinking anything other than water, but maybe the coffee is still affecting how the medicine works? There is another possible reason as to why I'm so tired again for the past 4-5 days, one being that I have a tempurpedic bed and my body is basically sore every morning and having to retrain itself since being on vacation...so I might just not be sleeping that great. Last night I pulled 11 hours, I normally am fine on just 7...regardless, I'm going to cut the coffee and see what happens...hopefully things even out again soon, I feel like I was feeling SO great...and now I'm not


What medication are you taking?


----------



## Lovelizz (Jul 6, 2011)

Levoxyl 25mcg...it was so strange because I felt it working instantly, and it feels like ever since friday or sat I have not been feeling the same...might have nothing at all to do with coffee but its the only thing I changed?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Lovelizz said:


> Levoxyl 25mcg...it was so strange because I felt it working instantly, and it feels like ever since friday or sat I have not been feeling the same...might have nothing at all to do with coffee but its the only thing I changed?


Thank you. This is a new thread so your info was not handy.

All I know is that I drink a tremendous amount of coffee and I certainly don't seem to have any ill effects from it.

If I gave it up, I would be jittery...............that I know for sure! And I do take 3 1/2 grains of Armour per day.

But, I have been a coffee hound all my adult life. My one and only vice! LOL!


----------



## BuffyFan (May 13, 2011)

There is a thyroid group on facebook that talks about th1 and th2 dominance..and things that will make you feel worse with whatever dominance you have....coffee/caffiene being one of them that you probably should avoid. I can't remember all the details, but it might be something to look into.


----------



## Lovelizz (Jul 6, 2011)

Wow please let me know what group that is


----------



## BuffyFan (May 13, 2011)

Try these groups on fb: Hashimoto's 411, Living with Hashimoto's Disease, Stop the Thyroid Madness and We have hashimoto's and graves(this last one is a closed group but I think you can still ask to join..I just joined yesterday. hope this helps!


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Just throwing this out there, but maybe coffee isn't the overall culprit. Maybe the dose of 25 MCG of Levoxyl isn't enough for your body...

That being said, I have given up coffee, at least in the short-term. If I feel the need to have some, I stick to decaf. Same goes for soda in general, especially caffeinated varieties. Lemme tell ya, it hasn't been easy letting the dust build up on the coffee maker! :tongue0013:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

bigfoot said:


> Just throwing this out there, but maybe coffee isn't the overall culprit. Maybe the dose of 25 MCG of Levoxyl isn't enough for your body...
> 
> That being said, I have given up coffee, at least in the short-term. If I feel the need to have some, I stick to decaf. Same goes for soda in general, especially caffeinated varieties. Lemme tell ya, it hasn't been easy letting the dust build up on the coffee maker! :tongue0013:


Now that would depress me. LOL!! We even grind our own beans. Nothing like a *strong* cuppa'!


----------



## Samuel (Sep 13, 2011)

Sorry guys i don't like coffee. I only use green tea
because i am so fat and try to loss my weight by the 
help of green tea. Please wait some hope you will get better
answer to any member.


----------

